# This Belly Keeps Getting Bigger



## bigbellyroll (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not great with pictures, but you can probably tell that I've hit 250 and I think 100 of it is in my belly. I'm waddling now! I put a jaw line pic in here too so you guys can see how full my face is. I like it better with the chipmonk cheeks instead of just the double chin. To think this is what no longer dieting does - can't imagine if I were a real gainer.


----------



## bd1038 (Sep 29, 2011)

well it certainly looks good i cant imagine what you would look like as a gainer but i can sure try


----------



## bigbellyroll (Sep 29, 2011)

bd1038 said:


> well it certainly looks good i cant imagine what you would look like as a gainer but i can sure try



LOL. I have no doubt that if I was a gainer it would be very easy for me to be 500 lbs.


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 29, 2011)

You look great and you're doing great! As long as you're not limiting yourself on having fun with food, I think you'll be just fine.


----------



## eastcoastfa (Sep 30, 2011)

All I can say is that your belly looks great.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2011)

That is a gorgeous dress, and you wear it well! And yah, your face has really filled out, but it also seems to work for you 

And yah, I hear you on how easy it can be to gain....trying not to gain I have a hard time staying under 220, I'm sure if I stopped trying I'd shoot up, and it I deliberately tried to gain .....


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 30, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> I'm not great with pictures, but you can probably tell that I've hit 250 and I think 100 of it is in my belly. I'm waddling now! I put a jaw line pic in here too so you guys can see how full my face is. I like it better with the chipmonk cheeks instead of just the double chin. To think this is what no longer dieting does - can't imagine if I were a real gainer.



Hope you don't mind me saying so but you are very beautiful.


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely pics. I think you've made lovely pics. And very hot. Sure, you're a gainer. I like your round tummy. Your belly grows very well of this no-diet.
<3 Henk


----------



## bbwsrule (Oct 1, 2011)

You look great! Love a woman who indulges (isn't necessary to do deliberate stuffing as far as I'm concerned) and of course the results of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rustydog7 (Oct 1, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> I'm not great with pictures, but you can probably tell that I've hit 250 and I think 100 of it is in my belly. I'm waddling now! I put a jaw line pic in here too so you guys can see how full my face is. I like it better with the chipmonk cheeks instead of just the double chin. To think this is what no longer dieting does - can't imagine if I were a real gainer.



I love that belly and your shape. I would love to see you ate 350.:wubu:


----------



## Totmacher (Oct 1, 2011)

All I can say is that you look lovely and I'm glad to hear you're having a good time.


----------



## bd1038 (Oct 7, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> LOL. I have no doubt that if I was a gainer it would be very easy for me to be 500 lbs.



Now that gives me some warm fuzzies lol I wish you were a gainer now for sure i would love to encourage you


----------



## chubbytiger (Oct 11, 2011)

You look fantastic, that belly looks great and your face is. Lovely my dear


----------



## palndrm (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my, not only do you look magnificent with the added weight and bigger belly, I love the increasing confidence you're exuding! A "real gainer" or not, you where the extra pounds very well! Just imagine how glorious 300 may look


----------



## mandylover (Oct 18, 2011)

Great belly. I think I'm working on mine again - though it's ridiculous in comparison.


----------



## docilej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow...that's a beautiful tummy!


----------



## bigbellyroll (Oct 24, 2011)

Aww. You guys are sweet.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 24, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Aww. You guys are sweet.



so are you


----------



## aussiefa63 (Oct 25, 2011)

So cute & cuddly


----------



## Aurora (Nov 1, 2011)

You're adorable!


----------

